# My Shengshou 4x4...



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Everyone bigs up the SS 4x4 and says that its the best 4 at the moment. 

I bought one, and don't get me wrong I LOVE the cube for speed and corner cutting. The only problem is that my cube locks up so much.. and sometimes seriously!

For instance, it's basically impossible to do a H perm on this cube. As soon as I try the first M move it just locks completely. 

Also it locks alot when I do F moves. 

Is this normal for SS cubes? Have I bought the wrong version? I haven't got a clue what version it is. 

I just need to get this sorted or buy a new cube before the UK Open as I don't wanna run into a H perm and have it completely ruin my time 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Konsta mod.

Florian mod.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36217-SS-4x4-solution-to-internal-lock-ups
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...5-Mod-Tutorial-The-WorldRecord-Mod-by-Florian


The Konsta is more for internal lockups, the Florian is more for corner cutting/external lockups.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

What hunter said. 
You might also want to tension and lube.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks guys! I thought it must be a mod.

Is this the same for the SS 5x5 too?

Also what lube is the best for SS cubes?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 1, 2012)

Lockups, tighten the cube. Yeah counterintuitive, I know.. but it helps.

I used lubix for my 4 - 7 SS cubes, works just peachy.


First play with the tensions, lube it, only THEN start thinking about modding.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Lockups, tighten the cube. Yeah counterintuitive, I know.. but it helps.
> 
> I used lubix for my 4 - 7 SS cubes, works just peachy.
> 
> ...



Just ordered some lubix  Also couldn't resist the Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi whilst on the site..... What ya gonna do! haha


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 1, 2012)

Trust me.. I know the feeling.. *looks at collection of cubes* ah well.. I don't drink or smoke, so.. gotta spend them bucks someplace, no? LOL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2012)

H perm for big cubes... instead of M-slice alg, try R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> H perm for big cubes... instead of M-slice alg, try R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2



Ahh superb!! Thanks  Least I got this if I don't get my cube sorted in time.


----------



## WBCube (Oct 1, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend spraying silicone into your SS 4x4, when I did that, it got very slow. Not sure why that is entirely, but be forewarned..


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 1, 2012)

WBCube said:


> I wouldn't recommend spraying silicone into your SS 4x4, when I did that, it got very slow. Not sure why that is entirely, but be forewarned..



But Lubix is OK right? Obvs?


----------



## DNFphobia (Oct 1, 2012)

Like what Kattenvriendin said, modding should be a last resort.
Some problems I had were: tight tensions, excess lube (Diff oil), and rough turning. Since big cubes can't conercut like a zhanchi of a guhong, you have to be careful when turing.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 1, 2012)

What I do whenever I get a new cube in is take it apart, and remove excess lube. Completely to the core so those screws are taken out and everything, and then build back up. Lubing the core proper, and using the I believe 6x6 method that crazybadcuber shows on his channel. That is plenty of lube for a big cube.

The 4x4 doesn't need too much, it isn't a really biggun after all.  I found that new cubes often aren't tensioned proper or even overlubed, that won't help matters.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 1, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> But Lubix is OK right? Obvs?



He's talking about spray silicones, like CRC. Lubix should be fine in the core, and I personally recommend Lubicle for the pieces themselves.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Oct 1, 2012)

Definitely mod it. 
Although I just got he V4 after having the V3 for a few months and find it to be no better. I know that they cut off the little bumps on the center pieces but I don't think those bumps are the things causing lock-ups on the V3. I think the V4 should have been a V3 with a corner mod; kind of what the Haiyan Memory is to the Alpha 5.
I did every mod imaginable to my V3 and it works almost flawlessly. There are still some lock-ups but I can live with them as it seems to be the best 4 on the market right now.


----------



## skittlez350 (Oct 2, 2012)

I used traxxas 30k on the cube and it worked amazingly, I'm pretty sure lubix would work the same way.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 2, 2012)

I used Lubix on mine.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2012)

You could try breaking it in if you didn't want to mod it. I've had mine for a few months and it's pretty good, not too many locks at all. All I did was lube it with Maru occasionally, I don't think I've even tensioned it xD


----------



## SmallCuber (Oct 3, 2012)

You can do some MOD to the Shengshou Cube.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Modding it makes it better, so if your happy with it, then mod it anyway and you will like it more.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 4, 2012)

Some lazy people who don't want to mod it can just break it in a bunch. Jon's 4x4 is great, no mods done to it too. The ridges of the wing pieces of his cube are all worn down.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2012)

^ Pics?


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 4, 2012)

No pics afaik, but here's a vid of its performance:


----------



## Pokerizer (Oct 4, 2012)

I modded mine yesterday and lubed it, works great but I'm still playing with the tension, it feels a little sluggish


----------

